# Time ta slow down



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

This past year has just been way to busy. Life ain't spoused ta be like this. We been busy with family, work, CERT an such. I still ain't over loosin my mother yet. Not sure I will ever get over it.

Anywho, I decided next Saturday were gonna slow down a bit, step back in time a tad. So, were gonna do some dutch oven cookin out on the deck. It ain't much, but it'll be a start anywho.

So, as thins go long next Saturday, I'll try an take some pics an put up a few a the recipes were gonna do. I haven't decided on just what we gonna have, but no matter what, anythin cooked outadoors gonna be good.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

cant wait to see how this turns out, I've got some dutch ovens that I've been waiting to get working with, and this fall will be the time to start!


----------



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

http://www.boyscouttrail.com/recipes.asp

some dutch oven ideas and others


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

airdrop, thanks fer the idears. I got plenty a recipes (but always lookin fer some new ones) I just gotta decide on a menu! What I been doin be lookin at what recipes we got that we can pull the most ingredients outa our storage foods. That way we know what we be short on an what still makes a tastey meal. Hey, a disaster don't mean the foods gotta suck!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Dakine, Just grab a recipe, the ingredients, a bag a charcoal an do it! I love cookin in cast iron. I got so much now that be bout all we cook in. I just wanna get more time outdoors with my ovens.


----------



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL I just thought of the scouts when you started this discussion and searched for info and got lucky with this one , I have a dutch but haven't got into it yet. I'll be looking at some ways to use it now


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

So many thins ta cook in em an so many ways! Once ya get started, you'll love it! Just be aware that it be very addictive!


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Dakine, Just grab a recipe, the ingredients, a bag a charcoal an do it! I love cookin in cast iron. I got so much now that be bout all we cook in. I just wanna get more time outdoors with my ovens.


I've got at least one if not two books on Dutch Oven cooking and recipes! This has been a huge year for me, lots of changes that fit to a prepared lifestyle rather than a doomsday tote in the garage.

I'm definitely thinking something like a rabbit stew among others, it will be nice to have that as yet another way to cook my own bunnies!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Excellent way ta cook bunnies! Bit a flour, salt pepper an a bit a oil. Brown em up an cook slow er make a stew.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Yea Coot, lifes not too much fun if you ware yourself out too bad to enjoy it, kick back and listen to the grass grow for a while while suppers cooken!


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

Can't wait for recipes Coot! Enjoy!


----------



## mikeymike (Mar 8, 2012)

The CERT thing can sure keep you busy. I have joined our local one and there is something always going on if you love to be busy. I just wish I had more time to help out with it.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

OK, weekend ain't gonna be quite as low key as we'd like it ta be.

So, I started cast iron cookin early tonight with a batch a my homemade chili an corn bread. Supper gonna be a bit later in the evenin but well worth the wait!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

*Here be a couple a the recipes*

Saturday evenins dinner was camp stew, biscuits and then fer dessert a nice pumpkin cobbler. Here be the recipes:

Camp Stew
2 lbs hamburger
1 box noodles (I like bowtie cause they cook up well and quick)
1 can corn drained
1 29 oz can tomato sauce
1 jug a tomato juice, add in what you need to make it very wet as the noodles are goin ta soak up a fair bit a the moisture
1 medium chopped onion (dried works to)
Garlic powder ta taste

Brown the burger in the camp oven, add in everthin else an stir well. Cook till noodles er done. If ya like, add some biscuits on top early on.

Pumpkin Cobbler
1 29 oz can a pumpkin
1 1/2 cups sugar
1 tsp salt
4 eggs
2 TBS pumpkin pie spice
2 12 oz evaporated milk
1 yellow cake mix
a few pats a butter
a bit a brown sugar

Mix the pumpkin, sugar, salt, evap milk tagether an pour inta a camp stove lined with foil. Mix the cake mix (follow directions on the box) an pour over the top. Lay the pats a butter on top an sprinkle with some brown sugar.

Put 10 briquette coals on the bottom an 18 on top (fer a 14 inch camp oven, gives ya 350 deg) cook till the cake be nice an brown on top an don't wiggle round to much when ya play with it. That means the pumpkin has set.


----------

